

Zuckerberg: Immigrants are the key to a knowledge economy - larrys
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/mark-zuckerberg-immigrants-are-the-key-to-a-knowledge-economy/2013/04/10/aba05554-a20b-11e2-82bc-511538ae90a4_story.html

======
Goladus
This is misleading:

 _The economy of the last century was primarily based on natural resources,
industrial machines and manual labor. Many of these resources were zero-sum
and controlled by companies. If someone else had an oil field, then you did
not. There were only so many oil fields, and only so much wealth could be
created from them.

Today’s economy is very different. It is based primarily on knowledge and
ideas — resources that are renewable and available to everyone. Unlike oil
fields, someone else knowing something doesn’t prevent you from knowing it,
too. In fact, the more people who know something, the better educated and
trained we all are, the more productive we become, and the better off everyone
in our nation can be._

The economy is still based on natural resources. Oil and electricity
generation is still constrained and the economy depends on it. Zuckerberg
should know this. The knowledge economy exists only in the context of the
resource economy.

